# aide pour uper un ancien mac



## captainvw (26 Septembre 2010)

j'ai besoin de votre aide pour savoir comment je pourrai faire pour booster ce mac en vue de l'utiliser pour virtual dj (ou autre similaire) ainsi que d'aller sur internet ^-^

Je vous remercie d'avance pour toutes les infos que vous pourrez me donner .

Attention toutefois c'est 256 mo de mémoire et 700hz en vitesse ^-^ et 38,15 go de disque dur 

Il y a aussi un lecteur dvd mais je parviens pas a sortir le tiroir ...

Je dois avouer que j'ai du mal avec celui la car par rapport a mon imac actuel ,même les raccourcis clavier ne sont pas les mêmes .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h23 ----------








voici l'image


----------



## ntx (26 Septembre 2010)

A part ajouter de la mémoire et changer le DD, tu ne peux rien faire. Tout est soudé, encastré dans une unique carte mère.


----------



## christophe2312 (26 Septembre 2010)

Attention toutefois c'est 256 mo de mémoire et 700hz en vitesse ^-^ et 38,15 go de disque dur 

*Pour le net, Youtube va saccader, *

Il y a aussi un lecteur dvd mais je parviens pas a sortir le tiroir ...

*C est un imac Tournesol  et avec itune et son raccourci "eject"*

J.[/QUOTE]


----------



## captainvw (27 Septembre 2010)

ntx a dit:


> A part ajouter de la mémoire et changer le DD, tu ne peux rien faire. Tout est soudé, encastré dans une unique carte mère.




Merci mais question logiciel je parle ,j'ai vu dans une autre forum qu'on pouvait mettre dessus la 10,3 ,qql un aurait t il des infos dessus car si oui ,j'aimerai bien avoir la marche a suivre .

Une fois la 10,3 installé ,je pense que je pourrai mettre vlc et un ancien djay ou virtual dj .

Qu'en dites vous ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h34 ----------




christophe2312 a dit:


> Attention toutefois c'est 256 mo de mémoire et 700hz en vitesse ^-^ et 38,15 go de disque dur
> 
> *Pour le net, Youtube va saccader, *
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Je ne suis pas parvenu a trouver ou se cachait Itunes sur ce modèle là


----------



## Invité (27 Septembre 2010)

Pour l'éjection du tiroir, t'as pas une touche sur le clavier ?
sinon essaie F12.


----------



## tsss (27 Septembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Pour l'éjection du tiroir, t'as pas une touche sur le clavier ?
> sinon essaie F12.



Sinon  tires lui la langue, ça doit le faire 

[YOUTUBE]GOd5BUA8Lv4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Septembre 2010)

captainvw a dit:


> Merci mais question logiciel je parle ,j'ai vu dans une autre forum qu'on pouvait mettre dessus la 10,3 ,qql un aurait t il des infos dessus car si oui ,j'aimerai bien avoir la marche a suivre .
> 
> *Il peut avec 1G de ram tres bien tourner sous 10,4 *
> 
> ...




Je ne suis pas parvenu a trouver ou se cachait Itunes sur ce modèle là[/QUOTE]
*Meme en regardant dans application? il est sous 10,2 l imac?*


----------



## Tiki10 (28 Septembre 2010)

/me répondrai volontièrement au post de tsss s'il n'était pas en train de se tordre de rire sur le sol de son bureau


----------



## captainvw (28 Septembre 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas parvenu a trouver ou se cachait Itunes sur ce modèle là


*Meme en regardant dans application? il est sous 10,2 l imac?*[/QUOTE]

la version dessus est la 9.2 .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h22 ----------




Invité a dit:


> Pour l'éjection du tiroir, t'as pas une touche sur le clavier ?
> sinon essaie F12.



déjà essayer ,rien n'a changé . 

Pire ,j'ai essayer le logiciel lecteur DVD d'Apple et quand j'ai cliqué sur éjecte ,j'ai eu comme résultat un plantage complet ^-^


----------



## christophe2312 (29 Septembre 2010)

Ouvrir la trappe manuellement "cela ne tient que part 2 ressorts
Lorsque le lecteur accessible, il y a un petit trou "je ne sais plus si c est a gauche ou a droite", rentre dedans un trombone et pousse et le lecteur s ouvre


----------



## captainvw (29 Septembre 2010)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Ouvrir la trappe manuellement "cela ne tient que part 2 ressorts
> Lorsque le lecteur accessible, il y a un petit trou "je ne sais plus si c est a gauche ou a droite", rentre dedans un trombone et pousse et le lecteur s ouvre



Ok ,je vais tester


----------



## captainvw (8 Octobre 2010)

captainvw a dit:


> Ok ,je vais tester



Ca fonctionne j'ai recuperer le lecteur DVD par contre j'ai du mal pour trouver de la mémoire


----------



## christophe2312 (8 Octobre 2010)

http://www.macway.com/fr/path/21/memoire-ram.html
voila ram qui te faut et aussi cela http://www.macway.com/fr/path/21/memoire-ram.html

la ou se trouve la ram
http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/ajouter-memoire-sur-imac-g4-73640.html


----------

